# Hornets acquire Courtney Alexander



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

For the 17th pick. Good move I think as it will give them a good #2 guard ready to play. Some say he's a head case, but I don't know.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

You wanna give a freakin link?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> You wanna give a freakin link?


I think he just made it up. I'll check if it really happened.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This is true! I just heard it on ESPNEWS!!!


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re Alexander*

I heard it on the Dan Patrick show. I know of no links at this time.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A42560-2002Jun25.html

Good trade for the Hornets.....


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

ESPN.com has it also... Now the Wiz will be definite playoff contenders.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Good trade for the Hornets.


But an even BETTER trade for Courtney!Maybe now he will be given the PT he needs to show the NBA just how AWESOME he can be!


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

As a Charlotte fan, I always thought a lot of the general managers (Bob Bass) ability. I mean he kept the Hornets winning while they lost every one of their own free agents.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I'm not sure I see the logic from the Wizards standpoint though. Why trade for a pick now, when they could have waited another day and then they would at least know who is available.....?


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I'm not sure I see the logic from the Wizards standpoint though. Why trade for a pick now, when they could have waited another day and then they would at least know who is available.....?


I agree. This draft is so uncertain that they have no idea who will be avalible for them at 17. And even then, although Courtney wasn't consistant, he was a scorer, and now the Wiz have to find someone to make up for his points right away in the draft. Hopefully it will all work out for Jordan and the Wiz. I think MJ must know something about this that we don't.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That's why I have a feeling that they are going to package their picks to move up somehow......


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

i think one reason cha did this trade was for insurance on baron davis just in case he leaves they will have a scorer i think baron will leave for sure now and i think wash will pick frank williams


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Definitely true. You can go to ESPN.com, NBA.com, HORNETS.com or WASHINGTONWIZARDS.com. They'll all have articles.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *antmo12 *
> i think one reason cha did this trade was for insurance on baron davis just in case he leaves they will have a scorer i think baron will leave for sure now and i think wash will pick frank williams


Charlotte has already said that Baron isn't going anywhere. An article about it was on NBA.com a few days ago. Baron Davis is staying with the Hornets. Charlotte did it so that they'd have a good guard off of the bench. And if Mashburn gets injured again, Alexander can come in at SF and give them double figure scoring. 

The Wizards were stacked at SG with Hubert Davis, Rip, MJ, and Courtney Alexander. Great trade for both teams.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> Charlotte has already said that Baron isn't going anywhere. An article about it was on NBA.com a few days ago. Baron Davis is staying with the Hornets. Charlotte did it so that they'd have a good guard off of the bench. And if Mashburn gets injured again, Alexander can come in at SF and give them double figure scoring.
> ...


Jordan still wants to play backup SF to Rip, well at least that's what I heard. The Wiz will probably start Welsch at PG though. Look for Davis to hardly get any PT.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Brilliant trade for the Hornets. Having seen a few games where Alexander got minutes, he can definitely be an impact player in the league this year. he plays good D and can light it up. Excellent, excellent trade


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> Brilliant trade for the Hornets. Having seen a few games where Alexander got minutes, he can definitely be an impact player in the league this year. he plays good D and can light it up. Excellent, excellent trade


wow...nice trade for both teams in the short and long term aspects. The hornets get someone right away to back up the SG positions and even in the draft they were considering depth at the guard positions to backup the SG and PG spots...

now, the hornets got someone who can prove something in this league...while the Wizards will probably only get a mediocre player.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Just a reminder, there is no team in Charlotte. This is the New Orleans Hornets.


----------



## nang1980 (Jun 25, 2002)

We know that. By September, according to what I read in the paper, Charlotte will have a team. And NO George Shinn. I think he's getting to NOLA people ,too. 600 at the draft party. BD fixing to split. Yeah, he's the same old Georgie.


----------

